# RTS or Covenant Please help



## puritan reformed (Jan 21, 2006)

Brothers,
I'm getting a little scarred as I prepare for seminary so any advice you can give me would be much appreciated. I have been preparing for Jackson RTS, for about a year now. I loved my visit and so did the whole family. It's very expensive and offers no financal aid other than the Church partnership program which will match up to a third of what your Church can give. Anyway, I'm in a small PCA church plant and the funds aren't there. So I'd have to raise my own support via a fund set up at Church for that purpose. 
I got a little worried when I began looking at the numbers, living expenses etc., which got me looking at Covenant in St. Louis. It seems so much more affordable with financial aid available and other grants, loans and such. It doesn't seem as overwhelming or as big of a toll on my family. Any advice from those in the know? Thanks so much-Keith


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2006)

If money is a primary issue (and it seems that it is) I think you'll find that Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary is the lowest cost by far:
http://www.gpts.edu/ and may be worth checking out, if you'll pardon the pun. 

As someone who has incurred significant debt to pursue graduate studies, I'd advise anyone considering postgraduate work (or undergrad for that matter) to try to avoid indebtedness as much as possible.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 21, 2006)

Keith,

This is indeed an important thing to consider. You need to get actual REAL financial numbers for a host of things to compare apples to apples. I have definite preferences as far as the main seminaries are concerned, but the financial issue should also be studied independently.

1. *Cost of tuition*. This is more complicated than it might seem at first glance. You have to consider the basic cost per credit hour. I believe that you simply cannot beat Greenville there. You also have to consider waiver of some fees. For example, RTS gives just about everyone a "scholarship" that makes credits 14, 15, 16 and 17 in one semester completely free. If you can take a heavy load each term , that can really add up. Other seminaries may have similar arrangements. Church partnership progams help as well. You did the right thing in pursuing a fund. But you might wish to pursue Presbytery help as well. Covenant has a PCA Presbytery scholarship; Greenville has a partial tuition waiver if the Presbytery/Church supports the seminary, and with RTS you could count that toward your Church Partnership.

Note: you should contact me about this, and I will give you some names in Ohio Valley to talk to. I know many elders there.

2. *Cost of living* Education will not be your greatest expense. Living will be. Will you rent? Buy? What will your payment be? What is the cost of groceries? Taxes? These are important and very large issues. Generally, St. Louis is more expensive than Jackson, and Escondido more expensive than St. Louis (each by a pretty large margin). But you might be able to get cheaper housing somehow through a contact. Check into this.

3. *Your ability to work* Will you work? What do you do? Can you earn more at a job than simply working at the library or McDonalds? Do you have experience that would make it possible to get pulpit supply or an internship at a Church? Where are more church options open? Does your pastor have contacts to help there?

4. *Ability of your wife to work* Will you wife work? Do you have children? You might want to have her apply for jobs in her field BEFORE you decide and move, and then make your decision with that in mind. It is one thing to have faith, another to be imprudent.

If you want, send me an email tomorrow with a number I can call you and I can gicve you some good advice. Or maybe not.. just ask Patrick and Jacob.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 21, 2006)

I go to RTS Jackson. Living in single apartments on campus is about 250$ for rent and all utilities. I don't think you can beat that anywhere.

Food is cheap and gas is, well you know...the same as everywhere else.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 21, 2006)

Keith - Hi! Another Ohio Valley guy! I don't recall seeing you at any of the recent presbytery meetings... have we met?

What has been said above, especially by Fred, is true. On the plus side for Covenant, the one guy I know who has gone there received a scholarship/grant for about 50% of his tuition. That makes their costs (he's married and has kids) ridiculously low. 

I would highly recommend Greenville if money is a big object... their costs are low, and Greenville/Spartanburg isn't too expensive to live. Plus, any money that you raise in your fund would go a lot further at GPTS than at either Covenant or RTS.
However, if you want to go on for an advanced degree you may find GPTS's unaccredited program to be a major hurdle.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 21, 2006)

Ditto to everything above. RTS does give scholarships to everybody, sometimes more, but they come with fine print below. Make sure you know everything about finances and a little more.


----------



## puritan reformed (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I never even looked into Greenville as an option. I don't want to go back into debt I did that once and it was horrid. We have kept ourselves free from and debt as we move in this big direction. I also have the support of the elders here at Trinity which is a big help. Could anyone tell me how the cost of living is in Greenville? Andrew is right the cost of living is really cheap in Clinton.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RTSbound_
> Thanks everyone! I never even looked into Greenville as an option. I don't want to go back into debt I did that once and it was horrid. We have kept ourselves free from and debt as we move in this big direction. I also have the support of the elders here at Trinity which is a big help. Could anyone tell me how the cost of living is in Greenville? Andrew is right the cost of living is really cheap in Clinton.



Seriously, give me a call or your number. I can probably get some very up to date info for you - the President of Greenville is at my church this weekend for special services. I am also at RTS Jackson. I know several; students at Covenant.

Let me get you some info.


----------



## puritan reformed (Jan 21, 2006)

Fred, Thanks alot I just sent you an email.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 21, 2006)

I like RTS but one of the guys I discipled got his MDIV from Covenant. Another guy I discipled went to RTS. I have a lot of Respect for Bryan Chappell also. I won't try to bias Keith either way but..... Okay, well maybe I will. Covenant is also closer to home and I could go visit him there. But St. Louis cost of living is pretty high and I love the South and don't really like St. Louis. I am glad the Lord already has this thing figured out.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I am glad the Lord already has this thing figured out.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll throw in my  for RTS Jackson as well. The tuition is high, but there are plenty of scholarships, especially if your church helps out. The cost of living is low, especially if you live on campus. For me, the decision was between Westminster West and RTS Jackson. I had considered Greenville but decided to keep more options open and go with the accredited degree. It's almost impossible for a married guy with kids to go to Westminster West unless you have a very wealthy benefactor to pay for your tuition, rent and utilities, which are extremely high in CA (it was $200,000 to by a small mobile home in Escondido!!!). RTS Jackson has roughly the same tuition, but the cost of living is about 3 times less. That was the best option for me and my family. 

Plus, there are several Puritan Board members here already, so you will already have some freinds here when you arrive


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 21, 2006)

aaaaaand, one little vote for Greenville...


----------

